# How do you clean your alloy wheels?



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Who uses specific alloy wheel cleaner? If so, what and why is it worth it?

I'm only looking for clean, not showroom condition so I do wash my alloys now an again. I just wonder whether I should do more.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I use Autoglym alloy wheel cleaner. Don't know if it's any better than other brands but I'm pleased with it.:smile2:

Steve


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hot soapy water, nothing else ! :wink2:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

shingi said:


> Hot soapy water, nothing else ! :wink2:


Not good enough to get at that really ground in brake dust:wink2: The wheel cleaner does get most of that out with a bristle brush and gentle agitation. Must rinse off thoroughly though.

Steve


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Chigman said:


> I use Autoglym alloy wheel cleaner. Don't know if it's any better than other brands but I'm pleased with it.:smile2:
> 
> Steve


I also use Autoglym I'm very happy with the results they look new

Paul


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

If you use a specialist alloy wheel cleaner some contains an acid which, as previously mentioned, must be rinsed off as per instructions or else the surface can be etched.

Kev


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been using Bilt Hamber alloy cleaner for a while now and it really does do the business. Recommended on Detailing World.






It's non acidic so will not destroy the finish on your alloys and also works on the baked on brake dust and road tar. After 5 minutes can be rinsed off leaving the wheel spotless. Once clean then apply a good wheel polish to provide protection.

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Coca Cola !!!!!

Don't laugh, it really works. Buy a can and give it a go. Just be sure to rinse it off (like all the other allow wheel cleaners)


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks all. My son is a bit of a car detailer and so I have tasked him with finding the right product for my wheels that will be at least as good as AutoGlym, whose products he knows I have used on the van for some years. 

It's my birthday this month so it's made life easy for my son to find a present. He'll also throw in the first wheel clean!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Wonder Wheels but only used occasionally and follow the instructions. Once the wheels are cleaned and polished, take the time to keep them clean and try not to let them et so bad that you need to use Wonder Wheels again.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Used Wonder Wheels for years before I switched to Bilt Hamber. It's not a patch on Bilt Hamber and it is acidic so will gradually dull & destroy the finish much to my regret on my daily drive BM. Had them refinished recently and the guy who did them told me not to use acidic cleaners like Wonder Wheels, Hot Wheels etc, go for the new generation of cleaners which clean off the metallic particles in the brake dust. You will know if t's one of the new gen. cleaners as they turn the wheel purple as it cleans off the contamination.

Richard


----------

